# Sentinel Magazine 65-94



## NCRCrow (15 Jul 2008)

Does anybody know if these magazines exist on-line?

I love reading them and have been unable to find any links?


----------



## Spanky (15 Jul 2008)

Agreed.  They were a lot better than what we receive now.


----------



## Loachman (15 Jul 2008)

I'll second that.

More for the format than the content, though. The current things are not very collectable.


----------



## NCRCrow (15 Jul 2008)

I liked the glossy magazine format and the articles as they were more community based and interesting (in my opinion)


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jul 2008)

Boy, I forgot all about them.  I was royaly pissed off when they cancelled it.  I agree it was better than the Maple Leaf, but it's downside was it's print run.  Monthly, and then the news was sorely out of date.  Wish I had kept issues now.


----------



## NCRCrow (15 Jul 2008)

But I feel overwhelmed with so many papers out..The Trident, Maple Leaf, Matelot, Personnel News Letter and of Course the last page of the Safety Digest.

They are all quality and well made but personally I like the monthly format of Sentinel maybe it's just Sentiment.

Back to Wipe Out!


----------



## hugh19 (16 Jul 2008)

My dad had a huge stack of them when I was small. I always enjoyed the naughty cartoons.  ;D


----------



## RatCatcher (19 Jul 2008)

I still have a stack from my Dad/closing of the 3 AMU in Ottawa (I worked there as a Cadet during the summer so scarfed a few). Loved the editorial style cartoon.


----------



## NCRCrow (19 Jul 2008)

I remember some of the Cartoons as pretty risque


----------



## RatCatcher (20 Jul 2008)

The one that comes to mind if the older officer looking quite happy about pinning a medal on a buxom woman...


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Jul 2008)

Those cartoons were done by a Meathead named Scotty.  There were several of his cartoons painted on the wall of the old Thunderbird Club in Borden when I was a Pat in 89.  A female Meathead complained at the "sexist" nature of these cartoons, and yes, one was the officer getting excited at pinning a decoration on the ample chest of a female member.  I was given the sad duty of painting over them.  Needless to say I was pissed off at history being censored and lost due to PC issues, especially as this member was on the whole of the nature to bitch at everything just for the sound it made.  I painted out three cartoons as I remember.  

When Shearwater was amalgamated with Halifax in 96, Scotty, was kind enough to do a cartoon I suggested to commemorate our downfall as we saw it.  The original was framed and posted on the wall, I had a copy made which I still have today.  Scotty since passed away I believe.


----------



## jranrose (17 Oct 2008)

I have about 77 issues in the basement that I have collected over the years. You can find them on ebay from time to time.


----------



## BernDawg (17 Oct 2008)

I remember them well.  I even had a couple of buddies in some of the issues.  I googled it and found this...

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Canadian-Forces-Sentinel-Magazine-W0QQAdIdZ60696807

Apparently you can have them all for $320


----------



## exspy (22 Nov 2008)

RatCatcher,

I knew I'd find it eventually.  Enjoy.

Dan.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Nov 2008)

While clearing out my PMQ of 11 years last month, I actually found all the ones I collected as a keen young highschooler wanting to join the Army.

I have them in a stack waiting to be read again...


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2011)

Just a note:  

Sentinel Magazine is back.  Here is a link to Vol 1, Number 1:  http://www.canadacom.forces.gc.ca/sentinel-sentinelle/pdf/TheSentinel-Vol1-No1-eng.pdf


----------

